

Work on the largest Node.js installation in the world - gustaf

Voxer looking for several Node.js engineers to join our team.<p>Voxer have grown massively in just a few months. We are now the fastest growing voice application in the world and we need your help to keep growing. We are solving really hard problems at massive scale with Node.js, Riak, and Redis. We use continuous deployment and run on Joyent Cloud.<p>You'll get to work on:<p>- Likely the largest Node.js installation in the world.<p>- One of the largest Riak installations in the world.<p>- Many very large and hot Redis instances.<p>- Write code that touches millions of users every day.<p>- Scaling and monitoring busy Node.js clusters with HTTP and JSON.<p>- Work closely with the core Node and DTrace teams (we're on Joyent and that's where they work), as well as Basho and Redis core teams.<p>Some of the things we look for are:<p>- Some formal education in Computer Science or equivalent, but the exact degree or number of years of professional experience you have isn't as important as your enthusiasm and ability.<p>- Generalists with experience of many parts of the server software / hardware stack.<p>- Experience with Node.js, Riak, and Redis is very helpful. We depend on these technologies every day.<p>- Experience with DTrace, Hadoop or Splunk is a plus. We are starting to incorporate these technologies into our operation.<p>- If you don't have experience of above - ability to pick it up quickly.<p>- Signs of an entrepreneurial or intellectual exploration.<p>- Hacker-mentality. You're scrappy and want to get things done.<p>- You want to be part of the team building the next generation voice platform for hundreds of millions of people.<p>Voxer<p>We're changing how the world communicate. We launched Voxer in 2011and have since become the fastest growing voice application in the world. What we've built is already an important part of the daily lives of millions of people. We're making voice communication faster, more efficient and more social. Our goal is ambitious - we're building the next generation communication service in the intersection between phone calls and SMS.<p>We're a surprisingly small team doing this. Only about a dozen engineers who previously worked at Heysan (YC07), Danger, Android and Apple. We helped build things like redis for node.js and are contributors to the node.js community. Voxer is built using node.js, Riak and Redis.<p>We try to stay out of the spotlight and focus on building something amazing. We're hackers. The problems we're facing are at a scale only seen at companies like Twitter and Facebook and we're looking for exceptional people who can help us tackle them.<p>Apply here: http://voxer.theresumator.com/apply/zfpjQ9/Nodejs-Infrastructure-Engineer.html<p>Popular like Voxer http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/10/popular-like-voxer/
======
DTrejo
We're also hiring interns — doesn't say so yet, but apply anyway!

<http://voxer.com/jobs>

------
szaydel
I would love an opportunity to contribute my Solaris, OSol, OI knowledge and
would happily pounce on an opportunity to use Dtrace and Node.js, certainly
two of the more amazing technologies, with Dtrace being unlike anything else
really out there for deep understanding of systems.

------
jshoffstall
I work with these guys. Totally professional, know their stuff. +1

~~~
bcantrill
I just want to second that. I work closely with Voxer (I'm at Joyent), and
these guys are both very sharp and dealing with some very interesting
problems. Add in the kicker that this is a commercially relevant problem (I am
an avid Voxer user as well), and I don't know what else you could ask for in a
startup. For whatever it's worth, I worked with Twitter in a similar fashion
way back in the day [1], and I can say that Voxer is every bit as exciting and
promising -- but with a much more technically talented team. If you're a
whole-stack software engineer in San Francisco, you owe it to yourself to
check these guys out!

[1] [http://www.redmonk.com/jgovernor/2007/04/24/twitter-is-
going...](http://www.redmonk.com/jgovernor/2007/04/24/twitter-is-going-to-
scale-twitter-is-going-to-scale-w00t/)

------
jonlorusso
Sounds like fun, wish I lived in SF.

~~~
gustaf
it's never too late! :) we're thinking about remote employees - might be ready
for it at some point soon.

~~~
kls
If you guys do start looking to pick up remote I would be interested. While I
don't have a lot of direct Node experience, I have a lot of JavaScript
experience and I have designed some of the largest travel exchange systems out
there, so I am familiar with load. I could pick up your stack pretty quick as
I am a generalist, I would really like to get in with a growth company out in
the valley area, but due to personal reason I am stuck in FL for a while. Hit
me up if you guys change your stance on remote, I have been doing contract
work for IBM remote for 3 years now and have a really good process down for
remote development. At the very least, I could give you guys some pointers on
how to seamlessly integrate remote developers into your team, so you are ready
when the time comes.

